# Cities In Snow



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

*Rome* :yes:





Photos by Fabio Callini


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

*Florence*











http://digilander.libero.it/toscanafoto/


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

^^

Excellent photos of a snowy Italy! :bow:


Some more from Chicago









http://www.flickr.com/photos/east99thst/5413817255/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jchar/3227561964/sizes/o/in/photostream/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5416248961/lightbox/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mg33/5412810499/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

vancouver is so amazing


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Rome and Florence in the snow - could it be more romantic or beautiful! And Chicago - wow, I mean, that is serious snow in a big city!

We can't compete with that, but just for interest sakes I will post these photos of snow in Johannesburg, South Africa.
We do get a lot of mountain snow, and some smaller towns get quite heavy snow, but as far as the big cities go, only Joburg gets snow.










Taken by Paul Hazelton

We had some heavy falls in July this year...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovely photos.....:cheers:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Another pic from Italy: Turin.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/bass_nroll/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver



Closed street in Vancouver by Two Travellers, on Flickr


On 7 o'clock before 8 o'clock by Christopher M., on Flickr


Snow at dawn by istargazer, on Flickr


BC Ferry by Steve Rosset, on Flickr


Mount Baker from Vancouver Canada downtown by VVTECRACING, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

I must say I'm actually surprised to see snow in Rome, Athens, Jerusalem and Istanbul. I didnt think winters were cold enough to bring snow, but lovely pictures. I assume it doesnt snow as much in these places though.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Jerusalem


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow nice.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Sarajevo, Vancouver and Athens in snow looks amazing!!!


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Subotica, Serbia


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Very nice photos from Subotica!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Rome this morning. Pics taken by me.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Christchurch, New Zealand


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Queenstown, New Zealand


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ the last pic is stunning!

Christmas time in Subotica, Serbia is also very beautiful! 

Never expect Rome and Jerusalem could have so much of snow in winter.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Punta Arenas -Chile





































the Ski resort with sea view.


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Constantine-Algeria.** At February 6th, 2012*





































http://forums.infoclimat.fr/
By abdeka


----------



## Totalll (Jul 1, 2009)

Plovdiv, Bulgaria


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Amsterdam




































pics: parool.nl









pic at5.nl


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Amsterdam : Prinsengracht.












Keizersgracht.












Central Station.


----------



## @ripperius (Mar 11, 2011)

Split,Croatia 04.02.2012


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88401192&postcount=101


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

*MARIBOR (Slovenia)* 6.2.2012


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cities in Brazil with snow:*

Sao Joaquim, SC, Brazil
































































Itatiaia, RJ, Brazil












*Gramado, RS, Brazil:*































































*
Canela, RS, Brazil:*









*
Sao Francisco de Paula, RS, Brazil*










*Curitiba, PR, Brazil*


----------



## @ripperius (Mar 11, 2011)

Split,Croatia 03.02.2012


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Amsterdam on ice:


----------



## cvxmelody (May 14, 2008)

*Calgary*

(February 2012)

Calgary and Rocky Mountains (view from plane during descent):-










Skating rink on frozen Bow River in Calgary:-










Downtown Calgary, view from Bow River:-










All of the above photos were taken by me


----------



## cvxmelody (May 14, 2008)

*Quebec City (February 2012)*

Chateau Frontenac, Quebec City:-










Quebec City, view down to lower town:-










Quebec National Assembly:-










Quebec City from observation deck:-










Restaurant Aux Anciens Canadiens, Quebec City:-










Snowy streets in Old Quebec City:-



















Snowy street in Saint-Roch district of Quebec City:-










St Lawrence River, Quebec City (view from Governor's Promenade):-










View of Chateau Frontenac from lower town:-










All of the above photos were taken by me


----------



## cvxmelody (May 14, 2008)

*Winnipeg (February 2012)*

Winnipeg downtown, view across Red River from St Boniface:-










Standing in middle of frozen Red River (Winnipeg):-










Festival du Voyageur (Winnipeg):-










"Danger Thin Ice!" sign (Assiniboine River, Winnipeg):-










Frozen Assiniboine River, Winnipeg:-










Icicles on a parked car, Winnipeg:-










Current temperature display (-7 Celsius @~11:00AM, February 21, 2012), Portage Ave, Winnipeg :-










Portage & Main (renowned as the "windiest intersection in Canada"), downtown Winnipeg:-










All of the above photos were taken by me


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Quebec city


Quebec city in winter by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Quebec city in winter by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Snowstorm by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Quebec City frozen by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Quebec city in winter by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Quebec city by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Arctic city by kern.justin, on Flickr


Snow storm over central Oslo by macrorain (sigberg), on Flickr


After The Storm by macrorain (sigberg), on Flickr


City Hall Park Fountain Gaslamps by parkluck, on Flickr


NYC City Hall by parkluck, on Flickr


Snow in the City of London by essexglover, on Flickr


Snow outside Fenchurch Street Station by essexglover, on Flickr


Snow covered benches in St Pauls Churchyard by essexglover, on Flickr


Snow in London by essexglover, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Oudtshoorn, South Africa. 
Not strictly urban, this photo, but its near the town and just such a beautiful shot - looks like a scene from 'Into the Wild' in Alaska!

Thanks to GO! magazine for the image.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

the winter are near.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos....:cheers:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Torrijas (Teruel, Spain)

Torrijas Gúdar-Javalambre (Teruel) por Leo Ferrer, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Bocairent (Valencia, Spain)

Neu. Ermita del Sant Crist. Bocairent. Vall d'Albaida. València por Trix: Ya está mi padre en casa! 5 meses después , en Flickr


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

Stockholm, Sweden


Köpmangatan by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


When winter arrived by MikeHarnetty, on Flickr


Stockholm on a cold winter day by pilapix, on Flickr


Very bad weather 3 by Mercury dog, on Flickr


winter by Bobby McCruff, on Flickr


Gamla Stan by Giuseppe Bognanni, on Flickr


DSCF0301 by seventyone12, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Joaquim - Brazil









Anselmo Nascimento/Mural


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

awesome images from around the world.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*



Romashka01 said:


> Олег Бабенчук http://olegbabenchuk.com


Lviv is a fantastically beautiful city! :cheers2:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Snowy scenery of Summer Palace，Beijing city, China @ the end of the world 21-12-2012 !
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20727&pid=86682&page=1&extra=page=3#pid86682

The frozen lake is covered with snow at Summer Palace at ''the end of the world''


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

-2


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

I love it in Beijing when it snows, too bad it is often so dry in the winter


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Katoomba | Australia - 1 hour west of Sydney


KATOOMBA station subway by bdayling, on Flickr


Hotel Gearin by bdayling, on Flickr


Slippery slope by bdayling, on Flickr


snow on lens by bdayling, on Flickr


Table-top snowman by bdayling, on Flickr


Parke Street, Katoomba by bdayling, on Flickr


Icing on the cakes by bdayling, on Flickr


Leura Garden Village by Merryjack, on Flickr


Coal train in a snow storm by bdayling, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bariloche - Argentina









Lago Nahelhuapi by Cari Meir, on Flickr









Nieve by Cari Meier, on Flickr










Bariloche, Nieve en el Centro Civico by in.patagonia, on Flickr 









bariloche1 by in.patagonia, on Flickr









Quiero frío by Face the Wall, on Flickr










DSC03584 by fabian.penuela, on Flickr









DSC03575 by fabian.penuela, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Buenos Aires - Argentina









Nieve en Buenos Aires by Ale078, on Flickr









Nieve en Buenos Aires by Sebke, on Flickr


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Winter storm Freyr


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php 









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

A Winter's Tale 








http://xb.io.ua/album68561_0


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://vironum.livejournal.com/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1107/ 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/441700/


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

^ pretty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

*Agua Prieta - Mexico*


zaino de ap by claudia flores:-D, on Flickr


aduana by claudia flores:-D, on Flickr


H.Ayuntamiento Nevada by claudia flores:-D, on Flickr


Plaza Bomberos Nevada by claudia flores:-D, on Flickr


Plaza Azueta Nevada by claudia flores:-D, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

HKG said:


> Snowy scenery of Summer Palace,Beijing city, China @ the end of the world 21-12-2012 !


Lovely pics! I love China! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

*Cananea - Mexico*


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

mw123 said:


> Katoomba | Australia - 1 hour west of Sydney


I think these are the pics that I have enjoyed the most, not only because they are great, but because I thout Australia only received snow in the mountains/skiing resorts. Are there many towns/cities in Australia that have yearly snow?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

*Hidalgo del Parral - Mexico*


PARRAL NEVADO 2006 by norbys, on Flickr


PARRAL by norbys, on Flickr


PARRAL by norbys, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

FAAN said:


> Buenos Aires - Argentina


The once in a century snowfall that fell in 2007 XD 

I still remember it.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Santiago - Chile



























Nieve de Agosto by HolzCL, on Flickr









Día de Nieve by DonDiego, on Flickr









Día de Nieve by DonDiego, on Flickr









Santiago de Blanco by smontane, on Flickr









Cerro Manquehue by smontane, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Curitiba - Brazil (1975)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

LULZ.


----------



## Dr.Beikes (Jan 2, 2013)

New York is just a stand-out when it's snowing. beautiful pictures


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Srinagar,India


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Shimla,India


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice Shimla and Srinagar


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Joaquim - Brazil


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Gramado - Brazil


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos guys! Please keep them coming!


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

The Netherlands Today!

Rotterdam.













































Amsterdam.









Utrecht.



























Amsterdam.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Sorry, photos are not showing!


----------



## rakeshkumar (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome pics..


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Sorry, photos are not showing!


Aii. Here is a link to the pictures. 

http://gigapica.geenstijl.nl/2013/01/the_netherlands_covered_in_sno.html


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Vancouver city and harbour from Mt Seymour by D70, on Flickr


Frankfurt in the morning by catb -, on Flickr


Snow Cap (Explore 12/29/12) by clarsonx, on Flickr


Snow in West Harlem by FreeVerse Photography, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus


----------



## rashutaarbl (May 1, 2009)

Gjakova - Kosovo










Prizren - Kosovo


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb (Croatia)*





























By me


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Dunedin, New Zealand


Dunedin snow fall by Johnny North Shore, on Flickr


A white Otago University by metservice.nz, on Flickr


DSC02863 by Bryce Edwards, on Flickr


Dunedin - Snow 3 by davedavid86, on Flickr


Walking to work by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus..


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Guarapuava - Brazil


Foto0050 by schmidt_anderson, on Flickr


Snow by Jean Henrique Wichinoski, on Flickr


Parque do Lago by Luiz Ricardo Rech, on Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Punta Arenas*


Punta Arenas por JGaldames, en Flickr



Plaza de Punta Arenas por macsbruj, en Flickr


Punta Arenas Urbano  por alejandrup, en Flickr


Punta Arenas Urbano Plaza por alejandrup, en Flickr


Punta Arenas Urbano Plaza por alejandrup, en Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Canoinhas - Brazil









Fátima Santos


Neve Brasil 2013 por Semilla Luz, no Flickr


Neve Brasil 2013 por Semilla Luz, no Flickr


Neve Brasil 2013 por Semilla Luz, no Flickr


Neve Brasil 2013 por Semilla Luz, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bom Jardim da Serra - Brazil


Vista antes de chegar no Resort by Rio do Rastro Eco Resort, on Flickr


Sem título by Rio do Rastro Eco Resort, on Flickr


Porteira de entrada by Rio do Rastro Eco Resort, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Caxias do Sul - Brazil









Sedenir Taufer









Sedenir Taufer


02 por Klede Marcos Teixeira, no Flickr


01 por Klede Marcos Teixeira, no Flickr


Neve em Caxias do Sul 27/08/2013 por Iago Maciél, no Flickr


Neve 2 por Iago Maciél, no Flickr


Eu trabalhei na neve... por Miriam Cardoso de Souza, no Flickr


27/08/2013 por Carol_Debastiani, no Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Gramado - Brazil


_MG_1828 por wesleysantosws, no Flickr


_MG_1865 por wesleysantosws, no Flickr


_MG_1886 por wesleysantosws, no Flickr​


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Sankt Peterburg


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/152687/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/152693/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/152697/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/152705/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/152707/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/152711/


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Sankt Peterburg


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/152741/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/152951/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/153146/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/153148/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/153173/


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Sankt Peterburg


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/153185/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/153377/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/153382/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/153389/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/153402/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*


















http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------

